# Happy Birthday Al Hansen



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

1950 was a good year!! Happy Birthday.:drum:*-band-*


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy cow, he's still alive!?? Just kidding AL. 
Happy birthday and thanks for all you do here on UWF.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Al!

Please shoot a p dog to celebrate.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you have a great one Al! And you can shoot as many P dogs as you want to celebrate, no matter what Baxie said... hahaha:-o


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy birthday my friend.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Well HI Cynthia! Al is a fine man and a pillar of this site.

Sooooo, how's the weather in your country?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Just got back from Cancun last night. What a great birthday trip. No fishing or hunting but lots of sight seeing around the cement fishing pond !:grin:;-)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

happy birthday Alberto!


----------

